# a helpful hint..



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Don't paint on wood unless you know what your are doing. The wood cut-out is of a frog, the 2 rounded things on top of his head is supposed to be his eyes, this poor old woman must not have known that. Sadly, she had it displayed right out front all weekend, no one bought it....


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

LOL Looks like a green bunny.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Sigh.. Oh me!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

oh goodness! <chuckle> If you hadn't said what it was supposed to be i'd STILL be wondering! Sonshine's right...it does look like a green bunny!


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

That is tooo funny!!! I wonder if anyone mentioned it to her? It does look like a green bunny!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I thought it was an alien but bunny is good, too.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Well, we are doing the best we can. I think the face is really cute, but the craft shows I've been to lately, little is selling this year.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

That's too bad because overall it was a cute idea.


----------

